#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  خرید دیود ال ای دی

## alizadeh

سلام مهندس جان قیمت ال ای دی قرمز برای تابلو ال ای دی به تعداد 1000 عدد میخوام و ال ای دی ابی به تعداد 500 عدد ممنون .

----------

*abady*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام مهندس جان قیمت ال ای دی قرمز برای تابلو ال ای دی به تعداد 1000 عدد میخوام و ال ای دی ابی به تعداد 500 عدد ممنون .


به نام خدا 
سلام جناب علیزاده. موجود هست. پیام خصوصی را چک کنید.

----------

*abady*,*mohsen zmr*,*سفیر امید*

----------

